
Ask HN: In Microservices, How updates/upgrades of software tools are handled? - hn_1234
we use lot cloud native frameworks and many are actively developed in open source. Which means they rapidly update to newer versions and&#x2F;or change their design completely with breaking changes. How does a mid-sized team keep up with the pace and still deliver their product features. what are the best practices your team follows ?
======
shoo
It may be the case that a given tool/framework doesn't offer enough value in
return to the cost of maintaining it, particularly if it is making breaking
changes that your team is forced to consume for some reason.

What happens if you cut the dependency and stop using the tool/framework? Is
there an alternative that is much less costly to maintain?

------
dmlittle
> Which means they rapidly update to newer versions and/or change their design
> completely with breaking changes.

Do you have any examples? Most tools should provide a transition path that
should ideally be painless but provide thorough documentation on how to
upgrade when major changes do occur (which shouldn't be often). If you're
seeing constant change you're probably using tools that aren't stable yet.

------
hn_1234
Is no one facing these issues ?

